# Agnus castus, evening primrose, Preseed



## colsy

TTC for almost a year, pretty peed off when AF arrived this arvo.

I'm after your thoughts on using Preseed, agnus castus and evening primrose oil. Do we try one at a time, do we go for it and use em all at once, do you think they're all a waste of money ... whatever your opinions, I'd be interested to hear. Huh, if nothing else it'll take my mind off the tedium that's yet another period.


----------



## gryphongrl

I agree with you, it gets pretty tedious, you get to feeling like you'd try anything just to change it up a bit (been 11 months for us). I went down to the Vitamin Shoppe and got some vitex and B6. I started taking it on CD4-ish. Previously I had extremely light spotting once in a while during TWW. This time, nothing at all. Also, my temps are higher than they've been. Also, I usually get some cramping during this time (I'm at 8 dpo) and this month, nothing. In general, I feel better overall. It did push ovulation up 1-2 days but it's too early to tell if the total cycle length will be the same or not. 

The pre-seed was a good choice for the earlier months right when I went off birth control pills and don't think I was making any of my own .... certainly didn't hurt but no BFP from it. I did ask my RE (with whom we are doing preliminary tests) and she said absolutely no regular lubricants ever, always pre-seed or similar. 

While I'm typing I should note the RE advised me to not run more than four hours per week. That change and the vitex / B6 are my variables this month. We'll see how it goes... 

I think evening primrose is next month's experiment.


----------



## Jennifer01

gryphongrl said:


> I agree with you, it gets pretty tedious, you get to feeling like you'd try anything just to change it up a bit (been 11 months for us). I went down to the Vitamin Shoppe and got some vitex and B6. I started taking it on CD4-ish. Previously I had extremely light spotting once in a while during TWW. This time, nothing at all. Also, my temps are higher than they've been. Also, I usually get some cramping during this time (I'm at 8 dpo) and this month, nothing. In general, I feel better overall. It did push ovulation up 1-2 days but it's too early to tell if the total cycle length will be the same or not.
> 
> The pre-seed was a good choice for the earlier months right when I went off birth control pills and don't think I was making any of my own .... certainly didn't hurt but no BFP from it. I did ask my RE (with whom we are doing preliminary tests) and she said absolutely no regular lubricants ever, always pre-seed or similar.
> 
> While I'm typing I should note the RE advised me to not run more than four hours per week. That change and the vitex / B6 are my variables this month. We'll see how it goes...
> 
> I think evening primrose is next month's experiment.

Just something to consider-vitex can take months to build up in your system and work properly. I would try things for a couple of months at least before adding something/changing supplements. Good luck!


----------



## Briss

I guess it depends on what you are using them for

I used evening primrose oil 500mg x 3 (1CD to Ovulation) and fish oils (ovulation to 1CD) to improve the quality and fertility of my cervical mucus, and produce more &#8220;egg-white cervical mucus&#8221; (which is supposed to help the sperm swim through the uterus and into the fallopian tube, and to the egg and also helps the sperm stay alive for (hopefully!) up to five days inside the fallopian tube). I just tried it during one circle and must say it worked 100% so will keep this on. I mean I cannot say whether the spermies managed to survive long enough but the amount and consistency of CM definitely increased.

I was considering adding Agnus castus to my "regime". I checked Agnus castus last night at whole foods but apparently this is for ladies who have menstrual cycle imbalances, luteal phase defect (a short luteal phase), and possibly PCOS. I have many problems but none of these are on my list so I gave it a miss

Have not used Preseed, so cant advise


----------



## Pinky32

i took angus castus as i was having a long cycle and AC helps to regulate. i took the liquid form from cd1 thru to ov then stopped

im now on cd1 and wont be taking it this cycle as im now "normal"

its not something i would recomend to anyone unless they have long cycles


----------



## Kasgreenbean

Hi, 
Ive just started angus cactus as my cycles are ranging 24-28 and i dont think im getting enough ewcm. Apparently it can take a few months though so im not expecting much yet.Planning to try evening primrose too but will start next month. 

Re preseed; i wanted to have an entirely natural conception so was holding off on this but ive heard such good things..im tempted.. 

anyone else got any other suggestions re ewcm?

baby dust!


----------



## Pinky32

why are you taking agnus castus if your cycles range from 24-28 days???????????


----------



## Bonnie1990

i haven't taken anything except prenatals so far.
i did try preseed 2x this cycle and softcup 1x after bd, cant give you and any results on that yet.

last month was my first month ttc off pill so i didnt have that much cm-this month it was better but i still added a pit of preseed for good measure-although i did not use a whole tube-that just seemed like overkill!

considering co-q10 and evening primrose next month if af shows-timing was off so anticipating she is...im too stubborn though to go spend the $ now if i don't need it:dohh:

good luck & :dust:


----------



## Kasgreenbean

Pinky32 said:


> why are you taking agnus castus if your cycles range from 24-28 days???????????

Its recommended for all round fertility, regulating hormones and should also help with my horrendous pmt. Did you have a helpful point to make. Would be better to share, thanks.


----------

